# Farmall Super A ???



## EDDIE BUCK (Jul 17, 2005)

Today I was planting corn with my tractor and it seemed to start running on one cylinder for a few seconds then cut off.It had plenty of gas and it was getting to late to check anything else. I'm thinking timing or electrical problem.Anybody have any other ideas? Thanks,Eddie Buck


----------



## Old Vet (Oct 15, 2006)

There are several things it could be with real bad luck it could be a broken camshaft or broke crankshaft. It could be in the timing or lack of it. Let us know what happened.


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

I was taught decades ago by mechanics that if an engine runs rough, stumbles, etc. that the problem is probably in the fuel system. Electrical problems generally stop the engine cold without any stumbling.

I don't know how much you have used the A this spring but sometimes debris in the gas tank will get over the intake and block it and remain there do to the fuel flow. As soon as the engine stops the debris in no longer held against the intake and it appears as if there is plenty of fuel at the carburetor. Any water in the sediment bowl?

I sure do like the looks of those A and Super A tractors. Very functional. Do any of them have a 3 point hitch? The one in the linked photo has a center mount cultivator. Were they lifted by lever or by hydraulics or do you know?

http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...qZmrCQ&sa=X&oi=image_result&resnum=5&ct=image

Best wishes for getting the tractor running again.


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

Was the engine warm or cold?


----------



## EDDIE BUCK (Jul 17, 2005)

Old Vet said:


> There are several things it could be with real bad luck it could be a broken camshaft or broke crankshaft. It could be in the timing or lack of it. Let us know what happened.


 Thats what I was afraid of,about eight years ago the timing gear broke,finding one was the problem,but I finally did and its been running fine ever since.



Windy in Kansas said:


> I sure do like the looks of those A and Super A tractors. Very functional. Do any of them have a 3 point hitch? The one in the linked photo has a center mount cultivator. Were they lifted by lever or by hydraulics or do you know?
> 
> 
> Best wishes for getting the tractor running again.


 You can buy or make a three point hitch.This tractor was my dads,I've had it all my life.Hydraulics lifts the front seperate from the rear,the system does all the lifting.In that picture the front hydraulic ram is lifting the center cultivator.Can't tell but it also could have rear plows directly behind rear wheels lifted by the rear hydraulics..In my opinion,they can't be beat cultivating a garden or small farm.



clovis said:


> Was the engine warm or cold?


 It was warm. GOOD NEWSthe rotor button in the distributer was broke,if thats all, its good news.Will be tuesday before the tractor place opens back up. Thanks Folks for your advice. Eddie Buck


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

Say, that is good news and a very easy fix. 

Perhaps 10 years ago I was driving along in my 1949 Chevy one ton when the engine suddenly failed to fire another lick.

Upon checking, the distributor had spun throwing it completely out of time. Upon further checking, which required distributor removal, a small stove bolt had lost a nut and fallen into the mechanism thus locking it up and causing the spin.

I reassembled the distributor and used a little Lock-tite, reinstalled, and was one my way with the timing set by eye and ear. Sure do love the old simple distributors.

Thanks for the A information. The A looks good but I would rather have an Allis G, partly because of the uniqueness. Neither are common here in wheat country. I'd be thrilled to own either but in the meantime will settle for my modern 1720 Ford.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

The G was mostly for truck farming operations. The rear engine and mid mounted equipment gave excellent visability to the operator. Had its own unique set of equipment. Vaguely remember about somebody making kit to adapt some other engine. Anyway they tend to bring high dollar anymore. Like the old Fords they bring far more than they are worth as a useful piece of equipment. I've seen few of them sell here in Ozarks. 

Oh as to the small Farmalls, think the "B" was my favorite. They are fairly rare. Mostly find A's C's and Cubs.


----------



## EDDIE BUCK (Jul 17, 2005)

Not sure where I got this picture,might have been on this site,but I sure would like to have one.







Anybody ever seen one. Eddie Buck


----------



## Stephen in SOKY (Jun 6, 2006)

I've got an AC G my Dad bought new. If I think of it I'll post some photos when I cover my potatoes next week. It's the only tractor I know of that's handier than an A/Super A for precision cultivating. Glad you found an easily fixed problem with your Super A. They're crackerjack one row tractors.


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

EDDIE BUCK said:


> Anybody ever seen one. Eddie Buck


You may have gotten that picture off of this Web site as I have posted it before, but it is a common one on the Web so you may have gotten it elsewhere. There are usually some YouTube videos to view as well.

That photo is of an FMC Huski Bolens Ridemaster.

Not only have I seen one but last year I tracked one down through a radio Party Line buying/selling/trading show and purchased one.

The one I purchased was repainted with John Deere green and yellow back in the 1980s. How do I know? It had never been used after being painted and still had some of the newspaper masking paper on it. Upon taking the paper off I was able to find a date of publication although I don't remember it now. After being painted it was put in a shed not to see light for 20 years. 

The unit I purchased had no engine as it had been removed for painting and another purpose years ago. They originally came from the factory with a 6 h.p. Wisconsin engine. I installed an old Lauson engine on it so that I could run it in a parade. 

The unit had cultivator shanks but no sweeps or shovels. I found some narrow sweeps that bolted right on at a Tractor Supply Company store. The old Lauson is pretty well worn out but even with it I could put the cultivator into the soil and move right along. 

The fun part is, which made it the parade hit, with the drive wheels pivoting at angles of 90Âº or a little more you can turn sharply enough that the rear tire will remain in the same footprint or will even back up a little. Cultivate down a row and without moving over back up the next. 

The downside is that the front drive wheels (two) cover about an 18 inch swath meaning you really can't easily work a single row but can work two easily. 

The rear wheel width can be easily adjusted. Narrowest is 48 inches which just allows me to haul it on my 4' X 8' trailer.

At this point in time I still haven't replaced the Lauson engine. I don't like the current drive train as you lower the engine to tighten drives belts which serves as the clutch mechanism. 

I intend to use a 10 h.p. electric start B&S that I have on another application for re-powering it. I expect the 10 h.p. won't be any more powerful than the original 6 h.p. Wisconsin which probably had a long stroke and more torque. The project is on hold until I figure out exactly what I want to use for a clutch system. I'm not fond of belt tightening as one. I may also install a lawn mower transmission to give some gearing and a better reverse option, with the original being friction disc rubbing on a pulley.

Several times each year Bolens Ridemasters come up for sale on Ebay. Never in my neighborhood of course, hence my radio show call. I paid $200 for mine and was thrilled to pay only that. If I can figure out how to upload more photos to my Web albums I'll add a link.

After my purchase and thoroughly looking over the unit I think a person could easily make one. Though costly, powering with a hydraulic drive motor would probably be the simplest. The pump, oil tank, etc. would all add traction weight whereas mine has a lot of cast iron about it. With hydraulics a person could use heavier implements such as precision seeders and raise them with ease. I suppose you could even add power steering.


----------



## Stephen in SOKY (Jun 6, 2006)

I've decided that a JD 420 S is needed here very badly. I try to never spend my money on the farm (It supports itself) but this situation may justify breaking that rule. Having literally spent my lifetime around & on that G, I've sworn no more tractors without a conventional 3 pt hitch. I even sold a super nice JD M due to its lack of 3 pt hitch. Just didn't want the aftermarket kit, fooling with drawbar on/off etc. Sorry for the thread drift, just can't get that 420 S off my mind.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> Will be tuesday before the tractor place opens back up. Thanks Folks for your advice. Eddie Buck


There's one on Hwy 11 between Grifton and Ayden that MIGHT be open tomorrow half a day called Snow's Tractor 252 746-8200


----------



## EDDIE BUCK (Jul 17, 2005)

Bearfootfarm said:


> There's one on Hwy 11 between Grifton and Ayden that MIGHT be open tomorrow half a day called Snow's Tractor 252 746-8200


 You haven't asked the price have you Bearfootfarm? Im going by there tomorrow and if they are open,I'll check it out.I've been thinking about an old Silent Flame tobacco harvester. A little cutting and welding and ajusting and it would be close. Also the trans ought to be slow enough to plow. Thanks Eddie Buck


----------



## NewGround (Dec 19, 2010)

EDDIE BUCK said:


> Today I was planting corn with my tractor and it seemed to start running on one cylinder for a few seconds then cut off.It had plenty of gas and it was getting to late to check anything else. I'm thinking timing or electrical problem.Anybody have any other ideas? Thanks,Eddie Buck



Got a Super A myself and trying to figure out my electrical issues too. Thinking of converting to 12 volt but would like to keep it all original if I can get it to work.

Similar problems on my 140 too... Guess I really got to get to work, dang


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

You guys seen this?
http://salem.craigslist.org/grd/2213280069.html


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

NewGround said:


> Got a Super A myself and trying to figure out my electrical issues too. Thinking of converting to 12 volt but would like to keep it all original if I can get it to work.
> 
> Similar problems on my 140 too... Guess I really got to get to work, dang


You should start a new thread...some of the guys that visit this forum are whizzes with troubleshooting.

FWIW, the tractor will be worth more on the collector market if you keep it 6 volt.


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

agmantoo said:


> You guys seen this?
> http://salem.craigslist.org/grd/2213280069.html


While I do see some of them red and wonder if that was a factory color too, they are generally a shade of green (darker than John Deere) and yellow. 

This is the one I bought in 2008. It is not the proper color.
http://i163.photobucket.com/albums/t298/growerguy/BolensGardenTractorpurchase.jpg

This one has a more correct color, probably correct engine, etc. 
http://i163.photobucket.com/albums/t298/growerguy/BolensRidemaster.jpg

There are a lot of implements available for them. Including sickle bar mowers.


----------



## DownhillDachnik (Feb 24, 2011)

HermitJohn said:


> Oh as to the small Farmalls, think the "B" was my favorite. They are fairly rare. Mostly find A's C's and Cubs.


Hermit John: What do you like about the Farmall B. Just curious. I still have the one I grew up on, cultivating corn two rows at a time. It was a handy yard tractor back in the '50s; easy to hop off and get back on. But it has no hydraulics and all it gets to do now is mow grass with the L59 Woods mower. Meanwhile, I do all my tillage, planting and cultivating with the 1948 Cub I bought in 1980. Would like to have a Super A or 140, or another Cub, so I wouldn't have to change implements so often.


----------

